# Evanger's Grain Free Can for Dog or Cat GREAT FOR FOOD ALLERGY



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I came across Evanger's Grain Free Cat/Dog food. I am always reading labels and looking for special treats for my Huly (severe food allergy) and I am impressed with the limited ingredients in these. I would not feed this every day as I do not think it has enough vitamins (unless you supplement) but for a weekend change up or treat It looks great esp for severe food allergy. I bought the Pork (Huly loves Pork and he can have it), Pheasant (never tried my cats with this protein), and Duck (lots of fat for Nala). 

Saturday Night they had the Pork- Both cats loved it then last night we did the Pheasant- Nala went crazy and gobbled it up Huly liked it too but not like Nala. Going to try the Duck later in the week. So far no signs of an allergy to either in Huly (he can have poultry and pork but still I keep an eye on him). So what do y'all think of this?

Here is the dog food advisor report:
Evanger's Grain-Free Game Meats Dog Food | Review and Rating

Company website for the couple I bought:
Grain Free Pheasant for Dogs & Cats | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.

Grain Free Pork for Dogs & Cats | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.

Grain Free Duck for Dogs & Cats | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear this! I just bought Evanger's dry for the cats and dogs (pheasant for the dogs and rabbit for the cats). I've not tried this brand before and, though it's a different product, you're the first I've heard of anyone else using it that I can remember. 

Have to run, but I wanted to chime in... sorry I've not tried that specific product, but it sounds great!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Evangers is an OLD company! I remember getting bricks of raw horsemeat from them 50 years ago!!! Good company, I'd trust them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just ran it past Kim and she carries them too and approves of the food.  The only think she wants to check out before carrying is the Pork. She wants to know how the pigs are raised as a lot of farmers bulk up their pigs etc so she wants to verify they are antibiotic free etc. The Pheasant Rabbit duck etc are all great though


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Christie, I would like to see you research Evangers behind me just to verify me. I don't know how to post links, but go to thetruthaboutpetfood.com and dogfoodscoop.com and search Evangers. They are an old family owned company, but they were bought out by new owners in 2002. They have been frought with problems with the townspeople in the town where the plant is located that manufactures the canned food and with the FDA. They have had ongoing problems one after another since 2006. From claims of mislabeling cans (which were only just settled this past March after a 2 year battle with the FDA) and covering up possible botulism issues to stealing utilities. A woman from the health department from the town that the plant is in reported very nasty conditions on the property as well. It kind of reminds me of Diamond Pet Foods--the food itself being 5 star, but the manufacturing company leaving a lot to be desired. I hope this helps!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Christie, I would like to see you research Evangers behind me just to verify me. I don't know how to post links, but go to thetruthaboutpetfood.com and dogfoodscoop.com and search Evangers. They are an old family owned company, but they were bought out by new owners in 2002. They have been frought with problems with the townspeople in the town where the plant is located that manufactures the canned food and with the FDA. They have had ongoing problems one after another since 2006. From claims of mislabeling cans (which were only just settled this past March after a 2 year battle with the FDA) and covering up possible botulism issues to stealing utilities. A woman from the health department from the town that the plant is in reported very nasty conditions on the property as well. It kind of reminds me of Diamond Pet Foods--the food itself being 5 star, but the manufacturing company leaving a lot to be desired. I hope this helps!


I have not looked into the company itself just the food. I will see what I can find today. I just know it is so hard to find this with such limited ingredients for allergy kids and this does fit the bill. Let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I looked and Nature's Variety has a limited Ingredient canned food for cats just like for dogs. Lulu is on the LI canned and bag (I mix) for dogs--duck and her fur, believe it or not, is even softer than it was on ZP! Nature's Variety has an FDA recall in 2010 for salmonella in their frozen raw chicken medalions and a voluntary recall (FDA not involved) of a few bags of their Prairie food for an "off" odor that did not affect the food. The editor of Whole Dog Journal stated in the last magazine that she does not get all up in arms over salmonella recalls because dogs do not usually have an issue with salmonella anyway--it's owners that have the problem. The down side to Nature's Varitey is the expense of the cans. I am also a huge fan of Mulligan Stew as a food and a company, but they do not make cat food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I looked and Nature's Variety has a limited Ingredient canned food for cats just like for dogs. Lulu is on the LI canned and bag (I mix) for dogs--duck and her fur, believe it or not, is even softer than it was on ZP! Nature's Variety has an FDA recall in 2010 for salmonella in their frozen raw chicken medalions and a voluntary recall (FDA not involved) of a few bags of their Prairie food for an "off" odor that did not affect the food. The editor of Whole Dog Journal stated in the last magazine that she does not get all up in arms over salmonella recalls because dogs do not usually have an issue with salmonella anyway--it's owners that have the problem. The down side to Nature's Varitey is the expense of the cans. I am also a huge fan of Mulligan Stew as a food and a company, but they do not make cat food.


Huly's normal diet is Paw Lickin Chicken and Stella & Chewy's Chicken. I will look into the other. I just try to mix things up on weekends.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I doubt we will be buying this brand very often, as the feeding suggestion is a FULL CUP more than the other foods we've been using. That tells me there is too much filler.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

MMS said:


> I doubt we will be buying this brand very often, as the feeding suggestion is a FULL CUP more than the other foods we've been using. That tells me there is too much filler.


No way I would use this as an every day food as to me it has no where near the vitamins I like my kids (dogs and cats) to have. I am thinking a weekend treat kind of thing just to give a different protein to my cat (he takes multiple supplements daily on top of high grade food due to health issues) who is allergic to almost everything. 

oh and I hope to research manufacter today. Work kept getting into the way yesterday.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree 100% with Lulu's mom. They have some VERY shady business dealings. As my kids would say "SKETCHY". Not saying that their products are not good, I don't know as I don't use them. But I know you are very conscious about what you feed, so a heads up to check them out for yourself. 

Edit: Just googled Evangers lawsuit and a TON of links came up. :coolwink: Definitely worth your time to check them out.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I agree 100% with Lulu's mom. They have some VERY shady business dealings. As my kids would say "SKETCHY". Not saying that their products are not good, I don't know as I don't use them. But I know you are very conscious about what you feed, so a heads up to check them out for yourself.
> 
> Edit: Just googled Evangers lawsuit and a TON of links came up. :coolwink: Definitely worth your time to check them out.


WOw ok not feeding it to Huly darn I had hoped I found him a good treat We have been using another brand for rabbit weekend treats but I was hoping this would be ok. 

Sorry been crazy at work and did not get a chance to look until now. 

Here is a good one for those wanting to know. 

Evangers Pet Food Troubles


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> WOw ok not feeding it to Huly darn I had hoped I found him a good treat ...


I know how you feel. I hate it when I find something I get really excited about for Lulu only to find out it won't work for whatever reason. :foxes15: I think I have an idea of what you are wanting, so I'll see if I can be on the lookout for something for you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! It is so hard with Huly 90% of all cat foods have a fish oil of some kind and he is allergic to all fish!


----------

